# NETBALL - Lets start a club - PAPHOS



## jaycolgonecyp (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies & Men

Did you ever play netball in the past & would like to try it again?

I would like to find any interested people to start one.

It's popular in the UK to also have a mixed women & men's team so open to all & kids are welcome too.

But I'm be just happy to find anyone interested.

:clap2:

Jay


----------



## MIKE H (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Jay, my wife is interested in playing netball, give her a call on 97613938 her name is Cara Thanks mike


jaycolgonecyp said:


> Hi Ladies & Men
> 
> Did you ever play netball in the past & would like to try it again?
> 
> ...


----------



## jaycolgonecyp (Aug 4, 2009)

MIKE H said:


> Hi Jay, my wife is interested in playing netball, give her a call on 97613938 her name is Cara Thanks mike


Hi Mike,

thanks for the message & will call Cara in the week.


----------



## kouklamou (May 20, 2009)

I would definitely be interested too, though am moving to Limassol.


----------



## jaycolgonecyp (Aug 4, 2009)

kouklamou said:


> I would definitely be interested too, though am moving to Limassol.


Hi thanks for your interest. We have not as yet started to play as still need about 4 or 5 people to make 2 teams but very close. If you are interested to travel over, please let me have your mobile & email address & I will contact you once we can get started. Would you be an evening player only? Jay


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 5, 2009)

jaycolgonecyp said:


> Hi thanks for your interest. We have not as yet started to play as still need about 4 or 5 people to make 2 teams but very close. If you are interested to travel over, please let me have your mobile & email address & I will contact you once we can get started. Would you be an evening player only? Jay


Where are you thinking of doing this & what sort of times and days? i would be interested but would have to see about days,times etc.
Many thanks


----------



## jaycolgonecyp (Aug 4, 2009)

*netball*



sarah22 said:


> Where are you thinking of doing this & what sort of times and days? i would be interested but would have to see about days,times etc.
> Many thanks


At the moment just trying to get 14+ interested people. Send me a PM with your contact details (Mob / email) & once we have enough people we will discuss the best day/times to suit to most. Thanks Jay :juggle:


----------



## Beth&Dell (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi, are you still running the netball?
Am moving to peyia in 3 weeks, and want to get out and about and meeting people


----------



## jaycolgonecyp (Aug 4, 2009)

Beth&Dell said:


> Hi, are you still running the netball?
> Am moving to peyia in 3 weeks, and want to get out and about and meeting people


Hi Beth,

It hasn't got started and one main reason is that there isn't enough people to make two full teams. The other is there are no Netball courts/posts in Paphos as none of the kids in school play it.

Oh Well. 

Try an internet search on Netball and you will see the other posts <snip>

I play badminton and tennis instead so if you fancy knowing about those clubs let me know and I'll post the details.

Best wishes for your move...
Jay


----------

